# Analog MasterBuilt Electric smoker started blowing fuse



## mrbacon (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello,

I have an analog master built smoker that has been working well for years. All the sudden, I tried plugging it into the same plug i always do and it blows the fuse. The even stranger part is that it if I plug it in without connecting it to the smoker, it works fine. It only blows the fuse once I connect it to the smoker. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Rob


----------



## sb59 (Sep 5, 2015)

Better late then never,I guess! The cord & controller isn't making a complete circuit to draw any power until you connect it to the smoker element, that's why it doesn't trip the breaker. It could be moisture or build up making the connection short out when you connect the two. Try cleaning the contact point with a spray electrical cleaner ( POWER OFF, NOT PLUGGED IN ! ) . But 1st just because you've always used this outlet before doesn't mean no one else in the family is now sharing that line & overloading the circuit. Double check there is nothing new you haven't thought of, extra fridge in garage, power tools charging etc.


----------

